# I'm A Newbie!!



## digital (6 Aug 2004)

hi all, 

i am a new user today and an aspiring Seaman. i've completed all my enrollment exams and am waiting for the Selections Committee to approve my application this fall (Sept 15th). i chose the boatswain moc for the Navy Reg Force. anyway, i just wanted to know if this site was open to the public, to aspiring Forces applicants, or just to ppl already in the Forces (private)???

i read the terms of agreement but wasnt sure if this site was private or publicly accessible. if its private then i will leave willingly. but it looks great and i hope to participate in the future. lots of interesting topics and categories. also, do you know if the other branches have a similar forum or is it only Army?

finally, i have a forum & site of my own. can i link up to you guys?

thx...Hooya


----------



## Fraser.g (6 Aug 2004)

We are public as you can see by your posting here and responses.

Good luck with the board


----------



## digital (6 Aug 2004)

cool, thx a lot dude.


----------



## cdt. Justin (14 Aug 2004)

Hello I'm new I'm in cadets air to be specific this site rocks  :threat:  :skull:   :bullet:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Aug 2004)

Welcome, please read the conduct quidelines and I'm sure we can continue to "rock" for a long time.


----------



## MouseyZbyszko (28 Jan 2005)

;D Just wanted to say "hey".  I'm a newbie.  Just registered today! 8)


----------



## StevenTernovetsky (28 Jan 2005)

Welcome fellow newbie. >


----------



## bobbyf (28 Jan 2005)

i have been monitoring the boards for a couple of weeks, and after reviewing opinions, decided to speak as well.........

i have found the dialogue to be very good, and look forward to sharing in the future.......

thank you, Mr Bobbitt. this is a welcome addition to my sources of information


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jan 2005)

Welcome bobbf,

Please read and follow the guidelines and stickies. Use the "Search"  &  "Spell Check" buttons to their full advantage. Peruse, digest and understand everything before posting, and have some knowledge on the subject, or verifiable proof of the subject, and you'll be fine. Again, welcome.


----------



## bobbyf (28 Jan 2005)

thank you......

i don't forsee myself being a "problem child", but if i get there, sort me out.........

in the 1 RCHA context, i see TSM = terrificly supportive mentor.

cheers


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jan 2005)

bobbyf said:
			
		

> thank you......
> 
> i don't forsee myself being a "problem child", but if i get there, sort me out.........



We will  



			
				bobbyf said:
			
		

> in the 1 RCHA context, i see TSM = terrificly supportive mentor.



Great start! Keep that in mind during your career and you'll do fine. ;D


----------



## bobbyf (28 Jan 2005)

your quote (at the bottom of posts) is fantastic......

could not agree more.....

for background, DOE @ 34 yrs old.......



life teaches fantastic lessons,,,,,,and they are not in the TP.....!!!!!


thanks again


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Jan 2005)

Welcome guys!

Make sure you read the Forum Guidelines and Rules and make use of the Search function provided.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jan 2005)

Bobby,

Welcome to the site, I hope you find it interesting and contribute!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Nichols (7 Feb 2005)

I'm a n00b too :-D


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Feb 2005)

Welcome to Army.ca folks, just to add to Ex-Dragoons comment:

Good places for prospective recruits and other new forum members to start:

Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Trades FAQ - http://army.ca/forums/threads/17703.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html


Lastly, there is much relevant information about the CF and service in the Army, the search function may be found in the upper left of each forum page, or through the Advanced Search feature - http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Feb 2005)

Hope you enjoy your stay guys. theres LOADS of valuable information on this website, use it wisely


----------



## Steffi3333ca (9 Feb 2005)

I am a new member! I am not in the Military, but I have a Cousin who is...and I am very interested in the CF's. Just a quick note to say HI! This site is great..


----------



## NCRCrow (9 Feb 2005)

Stay in school, get a degree and join as an Officer.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Feb 2005)

Hi Steffi welcome to the Forums..be sure to check out the membership Guidelines and if you have any questions check out the FAQ first as your question may have already been asked.


----------



## Steffi3333ca (10 Feb 2005)

Thank-you, will do!


----------

